# Back on the road



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Bit of a long story been a while since ive been on here, various reasons, starting my own garage etc skyline been of the rd since last sept , when she looked like this..








But after alot of long days and nites..
















































































































Sorry so many pic's im just over the moon to see her looking so clean:blahblah:


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks nice, especially that shot of the front, it looks menacing.
Im just doing that with my front wings too, nice to see what it will look like when its all back together and shiny.

What width wheels are they, i take it youve spaced them out also??


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

VERY NICE!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

liking that allot!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice - what's the spec?


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

RJT said:


> Looks nice, especially that shot of the front, it looks menacing.
> Im just doing that with my front wings too, nice to see what it will look like when its all back together and shiny.
> 
> What width wheels are they, i take it youve spaced them out also??


Thanks yes the stance is awesome , the wheels are et15 with a 25mm spacers, 
Apexi D-Jetro 540 BHP fully engine strip down and overhaul ARP and ACL throughtout Garret 2860-5s few custom bits, once under the bonnet is finished ill get some pics up


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks awesome! Are they standard wings spaced out or something?


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

LRP said:


> Thanks yes the stance is awesome , the wheels are et15 with a 25mm spacers,


are they 9.5 or 10.5 though?


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

car looks awsome, well worth the wait !!! :thumbsup:
who done the bodywork?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooow very nice indeedy and local to me too!
I work in brizzol.
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Holey moley, love it. great work.


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

RJT said:


> are they 9.5 or 10.5 though?


10.5  285 tires


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Jags said:


> That looks awesome! Are they standard wings spaced out or something?


yes they were originally standard wings but roleed and cut rewelded etc alot of work i wasant to sure when i started doing them but now im loving the look, the front has gained nearly 4", and that backs have been pulled and rolled to accomodate the wheels..


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

qad said:


> car looks awsome, well worth the wait !!! :thumbsup:
> who done the bodywork?


Bodywork was done in house , i own the garage my friend owns the bodyshop we do alot of custom stuff ,, the bodyshop is called RESTOMOD..


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Fantastic results, aggresive and super shiny!


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Sinbad said:


> Fantastic results, aggresive and super shiny!


cheers sinbad thats 3 days of flat and polishing:chairshot , been out for a good run today forgot what its like to draw attension everybody seems to want to talk to me about the car  many a trip to petrol station lol


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

3 days of flat and polishing! Now thats what i'm talking about, well worth the effort :clap:


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Never liked the 33 but that picture number 8 from top of front looks bloody great. Great looking car :thumbsup:


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Best looking R33 front end I've seen! Good work


----------



## weskereric (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks perfect


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

Cheers guys your comments make the headaches worth while


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

That looks the dogs doo dahs mate...mint


----------

